# Will Audi f#ck-up the next generation TT.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I really have big doubts about the next TT. 

Things like, more angular design, new design direction, it will have cue's from both the Mk1 and Mk2, does not sound inspiring. 
It sound more clueless instead, and can end up not looking like a TT at all, or as boring like the rest of the Audi range. 

Im not saying more rectangular, or totally different is a bad thing, but don't call it TT in that case. 

Audi's past rectangular design was not bad at all.


----------



## 32vSC (Oct 11, 2009)

R5T said:


> I really have big doubts about the next TT.


 I 'spect they'll do something to p1$$-033 everyone. Exactly what it is will just be different for each of us. 

The mk-II is a totally different car from the mk-I. I was quite PO'd the first time I drove a mk-II expecting it to feel like an mk-I. 

I wonder if the mk-III will depart as much? 

As long as the visual difference between the mk-III and mk-II is less than the difference between the C7 and C6 'vettes :facepalm: we'll probably be ok.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I've seen several MK1 TT's since I bought mine. I can honestly say I prefer my MK2 by a long shot. I think the MK3 should be a blend between the MK1 and 2, but without sharp corners. The thing is, not everyone thinks a TT should be locked in time. Design moves forward. The TT is supposed to be trend setting, so let's give them a chance to start a new trend. 

Retro, btw, usualyl doesn't work out well in the US. Just look at that eye cancer called the Chevy HHR and the nauseating PT Cruiser. If they refer to the new TT as retro, it's doomed.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

I love the mk I design, The current is pretty good too. 

Audi will not muck up the design. They have stated that the new TT will move up scale, getting closer to the R8, so that implies more car. More technology and performance. Second, it will compete directly with the Caymen S in its "supposed" price range and a new more powerful M3. As such, they can not make a quasa design attempt. I would bet it could be so different from current designs that it sports a mid-engine design. 

Scoff and ridicule, I don't think they will blow this.


----------



## lpriley32 (Jul 28, 2012)

nobody is going to force you to buy a MKIII if you don't like it...so, if you don't like it...well then don't buy one. I will give Audi the benefit of the doubt that they have done their homework.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

lpriley32 said:


> nobody is going to force you to buy a MKIII if you don't like it...so, if you don't like it...well then don't buy one. I will give Audi the benefit of the doubt that they have done their homework.


Agree 100%.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

My two cents. It's a given that the Gen III TT will share platforms with some of the other current VAG products, but I hope Audi goes out of its way to differentiate it, not just make it a "truncated" A5 or the like. One of my only complaints about the Gen II TT (and it's a major one) is that in some areas such as the centerstack and interior proportions, the car's humble beginnings dating back to the MK IV Golf are still evident. I know it's a lot more than that, but you can still feel that resemblance. 
I also hope they have all variations including the RS out in the first couple of years. I don't expect to have the maximum versions out at intro time, but waiting until the last couple years of the generation like this time around, makes it kind of a lame duck. The electronics and other peripheries of the current TT-RS look very dated compared to the latest cleansheet offerings from Audi and others. 
As far as going upmarket, I'm not sure that's the best idea. I think the RS can hold its own against the Boxster/Cayman, but the base models with 4 cylinder engines can't. At that pricepoint, it's not just about horsepower or straightline performance, there's definitely some emotional and prestige elements to a purchase. Just making the pricetag higher won't cut it.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

mtbscoTT said:


> My two cents. It's a given that the Gen III TT will share platforms with some of the other current VAG products, but I hope Audi goes out of its way to differentiate it, not just make it a "truncated" A5 or the like. One of my only complaints about the Gen II TT (and it's a major one) is that in some areas such as the centerstack and interior proportions, the car's humble beginnings dating back to the MK IV Golf are still evident. I know it's a lot more than that, but you can still feel that resemblance.
> I also hope they have all variations including the RS out in the first couple of years. I don't expect to have the maximum versions out at intro time, but waiting until the last couple years of the generation like this time around, makes it kind of a lame duck. The electronics and other peripheries of the current TT-RS look very dated compared to the latest cleansheet offerings from Audi and others.
> As far as going upmarket, I'm not sure that's the best idea. I think the RS can hold its own against the Boxster/Cayman, but the base models with 4 cylinder engines can't. At that pricepoint, it's not just about horsepower or straightline performance, there's definitely some emotional and prestige elements to a purchase. Just making the pricetag higher won't cut it.


I took that article to mean that at the top of the range the next TT will compete in price and power with those vehicles you mentioned, but not that Audi is going to abandon the territory occupied by the lower-priced TT models - remember that there are also others sold over here, that are lower down on that scale as well. So I think that the range may expand, and/or the higher end models will move closer to competitors and the R8 cited above, but they won#t give up their foundation on the lower and middle ranges. That is also what I hope it means, FWIW.:beer:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The basic model of the next TT will most likely be a 1.8TFSI fwd with 180 hp.


----------



## 4RingFanatic (Jun 26, 2012)

mtbscoTT said:


> I also hope they have all variations including the RS out in the first couple of years. I don't expect to have the maximum versions out at intro time, but waiting until the last couple years of the generation like this time around, makes it kind of a lame duck. The electronics and other peripheries of the current TT-RS look very dated compared to the latest cleansheet offerings from Audi and others.


I think they are changing their approach to offering RS models. See the RS7.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

most hopefylly so!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> most hopefylly so!


2X!


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

mtbscoTT; said:


> I also hope they have all variations including the RS out in the first couple of years. I don't expect to have the maximum versions out at intro time, but waiting until the last couple years of the generation like this time around, makes it kind of a lame duck.


Please correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Europe have the TTRS (with both transmissions) over two years before they deigned to bring it to the states?


----------



## sentari (Dec 4, 2011)

Hm... I'm not a real big VW fan. Frankly I would not buy one. However, having the MKII have the heart of the R32 is probably the biggest complement to the TT there could be. The R32 is kind of like the EVO. It's just far and away better and more interesting than the rest of what VW or MITSU make....

As for the inside of the MKII. Unless you buy a new 991 series for 2-3x the cost, you are still in a great car.

I agree with the comparison to the Cayman... Too bad that car is really getting out of control expensive in it's higher trim levels. 

Audi and retro? When pigs fiy... Even the corvette has never pulled that crap...


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

TT412GO said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't Europe have the TTRS (with both transmissions) over two years before they deigned to bring it to the states?


I don't know the exact timeframe, but I think the TT-RS was out for ROW markets a little over a year when it got the greenlight for the US. The DSG option came out in their second year, right about the time we were starting to get them. (Car and Driver's early comparison test with the BMW 1M, TT-RS, and Infinity IPL had a Euro-spec DSG car)


----------



## OrangeA4 (Oct 31, 2000)

I honestly want them to depart pretty specifically from the TT shape. I think it would be cool unless it's a total flop (sales wise) It would make the first 2 designs even more classic. It would also send a message that the TT can now be anything audi wants it to be. Angular, Retro, Curvy, Extreme? I dunno. I think if they were to make the look somewhere between the Etron and the Coupe Q concepts it would probably be pretty dope and totally new. I think Audi recognizes they have a great style and a great lineup, but the single frame grille and the LED's are being copied by everyone. Maybe time for a radical design direction change. Who knows. More expensive? I'm not into that unless the performance specs totally back that up.

Is there any proof that MQB can be a chassis that could ever best the 911's as if that's really the direct competition. I mean in stock form, you think Audi is really going to go both barrels to compete with Porsche and really try to steal sales from a sister brand that has an almost built in customer base?

I know TTS and TTRS with tunes etc can be really fun track toys, but even though I own one I still think of the TT as a "sporty car" and less a "sports car" compared to a 911. I guess it would be cool if they are closer to the 911 in performance without being closer in price. Maybe it's already like that to some extent, but the car is still a bit too heavy and honestly I think all of them should have the 5cyl in various tunes. Maybe the base TT should have an updated version of the current TTS engine and the TTS and TTRS should have 2 different flavors of tuned 5cyl. DSG only for TTS and your choice of DSG or Manual in the TTRS.

we'll have to wait and see.  eTTron maybe?


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

sentari said:


> I agree with the comparison to the Cayman... Too bad that car is really getting out of control expensive in it's higher trim levels.


I apologize that I have taken this quote slightly out of context, but it seems to me that now that Audi and Porsche are one big happy family that a major determinant of car offerings will be determined by perception and price points.

If you look at the pricing of the new 911 there is no way to get in under $100K.

The next-gen Cayman/Boxster that you and I want is at least $70-80K. But if what you really want is a (mostly) track car that can do fairly decent DD and you have the dinero, I really can't see any other option. 

That leaves a lot of room for a TT - which currently is way closer to an excellent sport coupe/hot hatch than a pure 2-seater sports car like the Cayman/Boxster- to go up-market from $45-70K.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

OrangeA4 said:


> .....Maybe time for a radical design direction change. Who knows......


Radical different.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

R5T said:


> Radical different.


Excactly how would the engine be cooled? I know, it's purely a conceptual 3D sketch.

Interesting design, but too much of a departure. Audi has already stated that the MK3 will take some of its cues from the MK1. I see absolutely zero MK1 design cues in that concept.

Call it something other than a TT and then it becomes plausible, and tempting!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Interesting design, but too much of a departure. Audi has already stated that the MK3 will take some of its cues from the MK1. I see absolutely zero MK1 design cues in that concept.
> 
> Call it something other than a TT and then it becomes plausible, and tempting!


You're not looking far enough back, it has mk0 design influences


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Audi has already stated that the MK3 will take some of its cues from the MK1.


That was way back when Michael Dick was still in charge. 
With al the resent changes in the Audi Board of Directors top, things might change a bit design wise.
So the cues can be up for interpretation.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> You're not looking far enough back, it has mk0 design influences


There were even new plans for that under Michael Dick.


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

Thank you R5T for keeping discussion about the MK3 TT going.

I am surprised about the lack of interest of this car.

Do me, I am looking forward to the new TT, and it is high on my list for my next purchase.


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

Thank you R5T for keeping discussion about the MK3 TT going.

I am surprised about the lack of interest of this car.

For me, I am looking forward to the new TT, and it is high on my list for my next purchase.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

No thanks.


----------



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

Finally got around to reading a bunch of the articles on the new TT. What surprised me most is the comments saying that the current TT isn't much to look at. I couldn't disagree more. I think the current gen TT is a beautiful design, especially with the RS trim.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

My criteria-

- Don't make it larger than the MK2 TT
- Don't make it heavier than the MK2 TT
- Keep the unusable but practical back seat
- Keep the large trunk
- Offer manual (3 pedals) transmissions with AWD across the model line
- Keep the lower end and mid range price range intact 

If they can do this, I think it will be a success as Audi has done well with designs of late.


----------



## mrdouble (Mar 3, 2007)

I can see mkIII looking close to the quattro concept with more slope behind b-pillar, moving it upscale with more performance and tech.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

pal said:


> My criteria-
> 
> - Don't make it larger than the MK2 TT
> - Don't make it heavier than the MK2 TT
> ...


+1


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

new to me

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/12897/new-audi-tt-exclusive-pictures/page/1/0#main-content-area

not new but nice

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/12897/new-audi-tt-exclusive-pictures#main-content-area


----------



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/tt/35351/new-audi-tt-exclusive


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

mrdouble said:


> I can see mkIII looking close to the quattro concept with more slope behind b-pillar, moving it upscale with more performance and tech.


It can then look like this.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

i would not mind if the next TT front-end will looking something like this.


----------



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

When will the new model be available to buy and drive home?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

@ Geneva there could be some kind of TT Concept, but most unlikely.
@ the IAA Frankfurt we could see the car for the first time according info.
First 1/4 2014 selling could start.


----------



## zautodriver (Oct 18, 2012)

Right now a used 2012 TT is just a couple of grand less than the same 2013 brand new. They are holding their value. Anyone have a feeling for how much of a hit a 2013 would take compared to the new model when it is released in 2014?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Most people don't even know what the MK2 is. I've had one person ask me "how long have you had your Z?", obviously in reference to the Nissan.

The MQB platform that will be used for the MK3 has some upsides from a business perspective. However, there will no doubt be even more parts sharing with the sister divisions due to this exceedingly configurable common platform. If Audi doesn't make the MK3 the next go-to car for future design cues, it will be seen as a rebadged Golf once again. Will that sell as wll as the MK2? Perhaps not. It depends on how many corners they cut when the final parts and specs are cemented.

It's likely MK2's will drop in value initially once MK3's start to hit the market, but I suspect not much. That's because the TT in any generation is fairly rare to begin with. Put an MK2 on a used car lot with no MK3's anywhere to be seen and I suspect it will beat out a used Z, Mazda RX8, Ford Mustang and certainly any eyesore from GM.


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

The cars you listed on not on my radar new or used.

The redesigned Mk3 competition in the USA would be

2014 BMW 228i coupe, M235i coupe

2014 Base Cayman/Boxster 

2015 Nissan Z (maybe if lighter smaller)

and going less expensive the FRS/BRZ twins

Please feel free to add.

It will be very interesting to see the Mk7 GTI reviews soon.


----------



## notalk (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe someone can help me. I'm a little confused. I keep reading the Mk. III will be more upmarket and will also return to TT roots. Upmarket seems "more expensive" to me, while return to roots seems "simpler and less expensive" to me. How can the next gen be both more upmarket and a return to TT roots at the same time?

I truly enjoy the small luxury performance hatchback concept, especially with the Mk. II performance imporvements over Mk. I. I hope Audi does not abandon this niche. I also hope the car does not become much more expensive. If much more expensive, won't it have to compete with existing more expensive performance cars? That should make a purchase decision that much harder.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't worry. 
More upmarket does not neccessary mean more expensive IMHO.
It could mean better materials, beter multi media, beter performance, and so on.
The car will also around 100 Kg lighter and will more or less be the same size.
With back to TT roots they mean design wise (More *Bauhaus* style).


----------



## notalk (Feb 19, 2013)

zautodriver said:


> Right now a used 2012 TT is just a couple of grand less than the same 2013 brand new. They are holding their value. Anyone have a feeling for how much of a hit a 2013 would take compared to the new model when it is released in 2014?


"Right now" reflects Audi having dramatically slowed production of 2013 TT's due to the production start of the new A3. Demand may be somewhat constant for the TT, but the supply is way down. That's why the price of used is currently so high. This inflated value of used TT's is a temporary state until production (most likely of the Mk. III) catches up with demand. This may take up to a year. But, again, the high prices of used TT's is a temporary market push caused by low supply.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

mrdouble said:


> I can see mkIII looking close to the quattro concept with more slope behind b-pillar, moving it upscale with more performance and tech.


Something like this perhaps.


----------

